# 36" Super Hawaii



## competionpark (Jul 5, 2005)

I have (1) ABC Hobby Super Hawaii Electric Of Shore Boat for sale. It is completely assembled with two servos and a reciever. It is the old style Futaba, but works fine. The boat has been on the water exactly 2 times. Its never been wrecked or abused. Getting rid of boats to help with pancar funds. It also includes a Prather 220 or 215 stainless prop as well as a couple plastic ones. This is box a box stock boat with no modifications at all. The MSC doesnt work except in neutral and full speed. It was that way when we purchased the boat. My loss is your gain. 
Asking 80.00 shipped obo.


----------



## VDub99AML (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi, I'm interested in your Super Hawaii, I was just wondering if you have any pics. If so, my email is [email protected] 
thanks!


----------



## competionpark (Jul 5, 2005)

sorry, already sold.


----------

